# meds/anxiety/dp/dp...



## penny (Apr 27, 2009)

...Can dr/dp exist without anxiety?? Or if the anxiety is eliminated does the dr/dp fade aswel?
I have only tried zyprexa and seroquel. I have never tried any other anxiety type meds. Alot of people say to ask you're doctor what is best for you, but i feel that they know no more than the people on here who have experienced these meds first hand.
Any input would be great? I am feeling quit desperate! This disorder has taken over my life big time! And i want my life and old self back!!


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

DP/DR can exist without anxiety. Depersonalization or derealization (or both), as a symptom, is the third most common psychological phenomenon after anxiety and depression. It's estimated that a near 70% of all college students experience some form of transient/fleeting depersonalization at some time during their college career. Often DP/DR co-occurs with severe anxiety or manifests during a panic attack. DPD is also often comorbid with some sort of anxiety disorder (and can also be comorbid with depression). I've observed through talking with others that anxiety is a central component in drug-related DP.

DP that occurs with or because of (the relationship is usually hard or impossible to determine) is often treated with some form of anxiolytic (anti-anxiety). People with generalized anxiety disorder (GAD) or obsessive-compulsive disorder are often prescribed SSRI's, which are considered better for long-term anxiety management. A lot of people on this forum, myself included, are taking some form of benzodiazepine (clonazepam or Klonopin is usually recommended), which is good for short-term anxiety treatment, usually panic attacks or periods of severe anxiety accompanying episodes DP/DR. *Benzodiazepines are generally only used for short-term or sporadic treatment;* I've been prescribed .5 mg clonazepam as needed, and I try never to take more than three (usually I take two or fewer) weekly. *Benzo's can be highly addictive as tolerance builds quickly.* If a benzodiazepine regimen were recommended, it would probably involve a longer-acting benzo like clonazepam (half-life of 14-20 hours, depending on metabolism) over a shorter acting benzo, such as alprazolam (Xanax) (half life of about 4 hours).

You're taking atypical anti-psychotics, which are usually only prescribed in severe, chronic cases of DP/DR, since they have pretty heavy side-effects, including a significant slowing of cognition (which is probably why they help with DP). I*f you're experiencing anxiety with your DP/DR I'd recommend two things:*
(1) Keep a journal of anxious feelings and thoughts and write down every episode of DP/DR. This may reveal a pattern of anxiety and helps determine its relationship to experiences of depersonalization.
(2) Talk to a doctor about anxiety medications. No one on this board can tell you what medication is right for you, although many of us would recommend clonazepam (Klonopin).

*Disclaimer: I am not a medical doctor or psychiatric professional.*


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Think I already said this in another thread, but i'll say it again here: Talk to your doctor about trying benzos, not anti-psychotics. Particularly if you've tried two anti-psychotics without much major benefit. As Ryan said, they have terrible side effects and I can only think of a handful of cases on here where they have ever cured DP/DR - sometimes they even make DP/DR worse. They tend to work better for stabilizing mood and of course stopping psychotic symptoms.

A small dose of Benzos might be worth a shot.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Sexy photo.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Does Klonopin work better with DP than Diazepam? I've never even been offered to try it by the psychiatrist I'm seeing, but I see lots of people on here are mentioning it.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

york said:


> Does Klonopin work better with DP than Diazepam? I've never even been offered to try it by the psychiatrist I'm seeing, but I see lots of people on here are mentioning it.


They essentially do the same thing. Diazepam has a pretty long half-life. According to a government website diazepam's half-life is 43?13 hours and up to 100 hours. It says clonzepam's is 18-50. The longer the half-life, generally speaking, the better anxiety management.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

OK, but isn't the sideeffects of Klonopin more severe...?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

york said:


> OK, but isn't the sideeffects of Klonopin more severe...?


I don't really experience any side effects besides slight fatigue.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I'll ask my psychiatrist for a sample, what I'm on now isn't working!


----------



## penny (Apr 27, 2009)

what are these meds being mentioned actually used to treat? What do they do? Is it to control anxiety? Scary thought? Dp/dr?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

penny said:


> what are these meds being mentioned actually used to treat? What do they do? Is it to control anxiety? Scary thought? Dp/dr?


Try Wikipedia.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

In my experience what calms you down, like Benzodiazepines, will take care of those scary thoughts aswell.
And here is the clue to ridding yourself of the anxiety; when you feel calmer, be sure to store that feeling in your memory, so next time you feel like panic is creeping up on you, you'll KNOW it's temporary, and that you are not going crazy.
Question the validation of your anxious thoughts, see them for what they are, and you'll feel better pretty soon.
If you can't find a CB-Therapist, buy yourself a book on the subject. Just reading it will make it easier for you to recognize any cognitive errors you might be making, and ridding yourself of them.


----------



## philln (May 1, 2009)

Xanax is one of those medicines which help in relieving anxiety and depression, but this medicine should only be used for small duration as this is habit forming drug and sometimes the withdrawal symptoms can be more depressing. The withdrawal from this medicine is a slow and gradual process rather than abrupt. Xanax works by slowing down the nervous system and hence relieves anxiety. The best way to get over anxiety and depression is to take a break from your regular schedule, go out, and take good sleep. This helps in clearing the mind and try consulting a specialist who can suggest you as how you can get over your problem.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

york said:


> Does Klonopin work better with DP than Diazepam? I've never even been offered to try it by the psychiatrist I'm seeing, but I see lots of people on here are mentioning it.


The simple answer is yes. The more complex answer is that everyone is different, and that although Benzos all have the same mechanism they all seem to work differently.

I don't think any drug on this board has more success stories than Clonazepam though. For me - all it did was reduce my anxiety, not really take away the 'unreal' feelings. But some people on this board actually report that Clonazepam helps to eliminate their feelings of unreality. Diazepam I mostly just hear stories of it reducing anxiety only - which is obviously still a good first step towards conquering DP.

PS - I like the picture!


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm worried about the withdrawal symptoms. Are they bad? Seizures and panicattacks doesn't sound too good.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

york said:


> I'm worried about the withdrawal symptoms. Are they bad? Seizures and panicattacks doesn't sound too good.


Same withdrawal symptoms as any other Benzo - I know you've been on Benzos, so if you didn't have trouble withdrawing from them you should be fine. The general rule is the longer the half life, the easier the withdrawal. Clonazepam has a moderate half life has far as Benzos go, but it is not as long as Diazpeam so it is slightly more addictive.

But diazepam or oxazepam can just as easily cause seizures if you are on heavy doses of them and quit cold turkey.

The doses of Clonazepam you would be taking would not cause seizures though.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Okidoki.


----------

